# An extremely short mbti test (accurate)



## Rainbow

I just took this test, and my results came out as INFJ which is my actual type. So I figure this test can tell anyone thier own type in less than 3 minutes...way easier than the typical mbti tests... So try it out and please do tell us if it was accurate about you, too!
How Rare Is Your Personality?


----------



## Blazy

INTJ. Didn't like most of the questions...way too general.


----------



## Mulberries

Yep, I got INFP!


----------



## Thalassa

Very short, but apparently accurate...ISFP...I relate more to real people (I love biographies and authors who write semi-autobiographically) but I honestly am split between remembering facts and ideas.

I think one question could easily change it to INFP, I get INFP a whole whole lot.


----------



## Promethea

infp. lawwwll.


----------



## Mind Swirl

INTJ which is accurate. 
I found the question about liking realistic or abstract art funny though because I assume they were alluding to S=likes realistic art and N=likes abstract art. That isn't always true.


----------



## zallla

I got ISFP, which I think I am. I actually liked this test a lot, I think I really understood the questions :laughing:! Perhaps these were especially good questions for sensing people since they were so practical. At least I get confused with highly abstract questions because I don't get what they really mean... And I think the art question simplified things a lot for me, I've never really understood highly abstract art.


----------



## phantom_cat

inaccurate. yeah, definitely way too general. messy or not to determine J or P. that's like asking do you have feelings to determine T or F.


----------



## Acerbusvenator

Way, way, way, way, too general.
Got INFP, changed 1 answer, got INFJ. (The settings one (changed to formal))


----------



## Modesty

>Pretending long MBTI tests aren't guesswork.

I got INFJ.


----------



## electricky

This one wins the easy and short award... and it's probably not too much less accurate than the really long online ones. Yes, it's _oversimplified_, and yes, that's kind of the point.

(Needless to say but since you asked, yes I got ENTP on this one as well)

The descriptions are sweetly simple as well. "Your personality type is optimistic, curious, enthusiastic, and open." Nothing more need be said, right? :wink:


----------



## Heliod

I get ENTP from that test.


----------



## Eerie

Yeah uh, I got INFP. Pretty sure I'm not one. :tongue:


----------



## killerB

*Your Personality is Very Rare (INFP)*











*Post it now!*

​ ​ 

Your personality type is dreamy, romantic, elegant, and expressive.

Only about 5% of all people have your personality, including 6% of all women and 4% of all men
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, and Perceiving.






This is close but no dice! LOL Actually, I have always on every single personality test scored as an NF of some sort, and as a child I was an INFP, however, since becoming adult I have always tested as INJF. Interesting.


----------



## AussieChick

Your Personality is Somewhat Rare (ISFP)






Your personality type is caring, peaceful, artistic, and calm.

Only about 7% of all people have your personality, including 8% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Introverted, Sensing, Feeling, and Perceiving.

The IS&F are accurate,but I am an ISFJ.Yes I am caring,peaceful and sometimes calm,but artistic I THINK NOT!!!!.My daughter is an ISFP,and this description sounds pretty right for her.I have tested as an ISFJ,INFP,ISFP and INFJ.I fit more with the ISFJ type though.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

*Your Personality is Very Rare (INTJ)*


Your personality type is logical, uncompromising, independent, and nonconformist.

Only about 3% of all people have your personality, including 2% of all women and 4% of all men.
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Judging.


----------



## Hastings

I do not think the validity of this test is anywhere near that of MBTI. Just me.


----------



## BroNerd

Your Personality is Very Rare (INFP)

Your personality type is dreamy, romantic, elegant, and expressive.

Only about 5% of all people have your personality, including 6% of all women and 4% of all men
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, and Perceiving.

I got INFP because formality bugs me and my closet is a mess right now,


----------



## DonCoryon

Took it and got INTP as usual. I just don't think I'm an INTP. Frustrating.


----------



## themartyparade

Simple and short, I liked it.

Got ESTP.


----------



## The13thGuest

Like everyone else, I think this quiz is way too general. And the way they present it is irritating "How Rare Is Your Personality?" Seriously. What if I had come up an ESFJ? It woul have told me I had a common personality. Just think about if someone had never taken an MBTI, took this crap, got ESFJ saying 'you are one of the most common people ever.' They would have thought it inaccurate, because most people identify themselves as something different than others (which, in my opinion, is why half the population considers themselves an INFJ even though most aren't.) I'm kind of drunk, so I don't know if I'm making sense I'm making...

Anyways, I got INTP. And I know exactly why- I said I had a messy closet. If I woul have changed that, I would have gotten my type.

If one is familiar with the MBTI, it is very simple to choose the answers you know will result in your type on this tesd.


----------



## Nymma

I didn't think much of the test for reasons already stated by other posters, but I actually got INFP-my true type-, which I never get on online tests...


----------



## Spades

The generality of this test _hurts my braaain_!

I got ENTP.


----------



## Datamaiden

*Your Personality is Very Rare (INTJ)*
Your personality type is logical, uncompromising, independent, and nonconformist.

Only about 3% of all people have your personality, including 2% of all women and 4% of all men.
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Judging.


----------



## ToxicSilver

mine was right - INFP  although the questions were a bit general


----------



## Hosker

I got INTP. It's not a bad taste: it might give you an idea of your type, at the very least.


----------



## Up and Away

awesome test

i was wondering since im more social now if my results would chaange

but heck to the no would i rather throw a surprise party for someone over reading a book haha

this test did well in putting two extreme opposites on the table


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

ENTP

Your personality type is optimistic, curious, enthusiastic, and open.

Only about 4% of all people have your personality, including 3% of all women and 5% of all men.
You are Extroverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Perceiving.


----------



## StrixAluco

INTJ, wrong as usual.


----------



## Codera

I got INFP, even though I'm really INFJ.


----------



## Death Persuades

I got INTP.


----------



## LucyLu

I got INFP!


----------



## The Exception

Your personality type is goofy, imaginative, relaxed, and brilliant.

Only about 4% of all people have your personality, including 2% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Perceiving.

Yay! I'm special! :crazy:


----------



## aj1023

ISTP...while I've considered this type for myself and occasionally display what could be interpreted as inferior Fe I just have too much Fi for it to be possible. I've known other INTJs that remember facts of subjects they're interested in, prefer nonfiction to fiction and have messy closets...that being said, I did like how this one worded the I vs. E question(s).


----------



## I am me

wow i got infp!
it worked


----------



## nag

i got INTP, this is the description :
"Your personality type is goofy, imaginative, relaxed, and brilliant.

Only about 4% of all people have your personality, including 2% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Perceiving."

i guess i'am always around INTJ,INFJ,INTP. but only in this test I really got INTP :laughing:
maybe like others said, this test is not accurate. but this test can make me show my "Perceiving" side. hahaha


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

When I said that I liked abstract art, I got ENFP. When I said that I preferred realistic art, I got ESFP. Actually, I prefer surrealistic and impressionist art, both of which don't fit under either category.
As an esfp, I am playful, charming, open minded, and energetic. It is a "somewhat rare" personality type, comprising seven percent of all people (nine percent of all women and five percent of all men). As a fan of abstract art (enfp), I am enthusiastic, giving, cautious, and loyal. That, too is a "somewhat rare" personality type, comprising eight percent of all people (nine percent of all women and six percent of all men).
I don't really want to be a "rare" type. I'd rather know others with my personality type because I don't want to be alone...


----------



## armyofdreamers

I got INFP. I'm INFJ.


----------



## quixoticcrush

I don't even know why I bother taking tests the result is ALWAYS the same.

*Your Personality is the Rarest (INFJ)*












Your personality type is introspective, principled, self critical, and sensitive.


Only about 2% of all people have your personality - including 3% of all women and around 1% of all men.
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, and Judging.


How Rare Is Your Personality?


The First Rule of Blogthings Is: You Don't Talk About Blogthings


----------



## Aquamarine

Your Personality is Very Rare (INTP)

Your personality type is goofy, imaginative, relaxed, and brilliant.


Only about 4% of all people have your personality, including 2% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Perceiving.


Why do I keep getting INTP in the MyPersonality and Blogthings quiz (very basic ones with two options per question), but INTJ in the HumanMetrics and other MBTI tests with more options (from 'strongly disagree to 'strongly agree')?


----------



## SoulRefugee

Was pretty short, could see how its too generalized. I got ISTP


----------



## justjessie

Your personality type is enthusiastic, giving, cautious, and loyal.

Only about 8% of all people have your personality, including 9% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Extroverted, Intuitive, Feeling, and Perceiving.


----------



## Wolfskralle

*Your Personality is Very Rare (INTJ)*

Too general, yeah


----------



## shakti

Got ESTP...questions were waaaay to stereotypical  If my mbti depended on my wardrobe, I would never end up ENFJ :-D


----------



## ai.tran.75

Got INFP , I'm an enfp/ close I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Your Personality is Very Rare (INTP)
Your personality type is goofy, imaginative, relaxed, and brilliant.

Only about 4% of all people have your personality, including 2% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Perceiving.


----------



## trice

Intj.


----------



## NikeINTJ

When I first did it, I got ISTP, but my actual type is INTJ. When I did it again, I got INTJ. I find it too general, and not actually reflecting on things like judging/perceiving


----------



## Silent Theory

Infp. I'm truly an infj but I can see how the answers I chose led to that.


----------



## piano

INFP which is what i score as on pretty much every MBTI test in existence


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

I got INTP...and I'm as ENTP as they come! :exterminate:


----------



## Super Luigi

IxFP
Because I took it once and got ISFP, took it again and got INFP.

Fuck, did I mis-type myself again? If so, is my true type ISFP, INFP, or ESTJ?
Ugh, so confused. Stupid theoretical MBTI bullshit.
:tongue:


----------



## Jingting

Got INTP for this one. Not a surprise. I usually get XNXX in the tests.


----------



## Riven




----------



## Malandro

Your Personality is Very Rare (ESTP)

Your personality type is dominant, driven, poised, and self-aware.

Only about 5% of all people have your personality, including 3% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Extroverted, Sensing, Thinking, and Perceiving.


----------



## DOGSOUP

I got ENTP (shock!)
ISTJ is supposed to be the most common... in test scores? Everyone here seems to score some "rare" type.
It doesn't seem too trustworthy even in determining the four letters, let a lone in depth...


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

I didn't like some of the questions, but it was surprisingly accurate (gave me INTP).


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Doc Mouse said:


> IxFP
> Because I took it once and got ISFP, took it again and got INFP.
> 
> Fuck, did I mis-type myself again? If so, is my true type ISFP, INFP, or ESTJ?
> Ugh, so confused. Stupid theoretical MBTI bullshit.
> :tongue:


Well one of the dumbest questions was whether you are serious or sensitive. Ummm I'm both. I don't remember which one I put, but that was probably something of a T/F question. This is why tests mean very little. They are a starting point and nothing more.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESTP? That's awfully strange...I don't identify with Se-dom at all. The questions are extremely vague, can be applied to anyone, and have nothing to do with JCFs.


----------



## The Dude

I usually get INTP on crappy tests...like this one.


----------



## Super Luigi

lookslikeiwin said:


> Well one of the dumbest questions was whether you are serious or sensitive. Ummm I'm both. I don't remember which one I put, but that was probably something of a T/F question. This is why tests mean very little. They are a starting point and nothing more.


Yeah, I have rejected tests since then. Feeling pretty confident about my type now.


----------



## INTPinator3000

I got Intp and I am indeed an Intp.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Yeah, more messy and abstract art and a "J" type. I got intp. Nope.


----------



## Shroud Shifter

If you resemble the stereotype and know yourself, then it can be accurate.


----------



## Angelo

esfp, that was pretty accurate for how short it was

P.S. i put in my stereotype and got isfp, so its accurate if you resemble your stereotype


----------



## Zoquaro

INTJ...? How on earth did I get _that_? XD


----------



## edge magic

Wrong post.


----------



## Starflier

INFP. That's what I always get when I take these tests, so I assume it's accurate.


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

Intp


----------



## Librarylady

Wow, I got ISTP. A completely different result for once!


----------



## ponpiri

This is the first time I received INTP. Indeed, I am quite goofy, imaginative, relaxed and brilliant! :highly_amused:


----------



## Turi

I got ISTP with it, but at this point, I feel like I might be subconsciously picking answers depending on which type is in my head.

Last night I must have got ISFJ for the first time, multiple times in a row for instance, and I know full well it's because I was thinking of one aspect of myself at the time - which was just that I'm pretty realistic, follow my gut/instincts and prefer to have a plan.

In reality, I'm probably a bit airy-fairy at times, I do weigh up pros and cons (barely every ACT on that though) and I'm too lazy to be as structured and prepared for things as I need to be.

I've been wondering if I'm a lazy J type lately.
I don't actually get anything done, because I'm lazy, not because I'm awesome at winging it and improvising everything, but because I'm too lazy to do what I need to do, to function properly, lol.

Anyways.

I got the results I knew I'd get. Because I'm an XXXX and seem to subconsciously sway every test I take to reflect how I'm feeling at that moment.

I haven't got a freaking clue what I am for real.


----------



## isn't anything

I got ISTP
Not gonna lie this is one of the shittest mbti tests I've seen


----------



## garcdanny26

It was super short! I got INFJ which is indeed my type. I actually liked this quiz, it seemed a bit stereotypical however it gave me the correct type which I have always gotten, which is INFJ. So, I'm impressed! Super cool.


----------



## banane_wane

Heh. Got ISFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Got INFJ.


Far too ambiguous though.


----------



## Rafiki

always good results when the point of a test is to figure out just how_ rare_​ you are...


----------



## idoh

isfp yass

Your Personality is Somewhat Rare (ISFP)







Your personality type is caring, peaceful, artistic, and calm.

Only about 7% of all people have your personality, including 8% of all women and 6% of all men
You are Introverted, Sensing, Feeling, and Perceiving.


----------



## Thunal33

I got ENFP. The test is very general and too short to be accurate.


----------



## Suntide

This was horrible lol

ISFP


----------



## Shadowhuntress

Your Personality is the Most Common (ISTJ)

Strange test.


----------



## X A N A

INTP lol, well that is to be expected as my j/p divide is pretty narrow just slightly J. With a test like this though, hahahah.


----------



## Antipode

Rainbow said:


> I just took this test, and *my results* came out as INFJ which is my *actual type*. *So I figure* this test can tell anyone thier own type


This logic kind of makes me smirk a little.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

In CERT, the responder is similar to the ISTJ and they were most common in my class.


----------



## bucolic

Got INTP for some strange reason, but don't really think so.


----------



## itsyaboiiii

I got ISFP. Ehh, I've gotten that type a couple times (from people online) but I've pretty much been typed as everything under the sun anyway, so idk.


----------



## horseloverfat

It gave me INFP but functionally I'm INTP, so close.


----------



## JennyJukes

ISFP

nope


----------



## Emancipation

(accurate)


----------



## Rascal01

On the mark. ISTP.


----------



## Charus

*Your Personality is Somewhat Rare (ISTP)

Your personality type is reserved, methodical, spirited, and intense.

Only about 6% of all people have your personality, including 3% of all women and 8% of all men
You are Introverted, Sensing, Thinking, and Perceiving.*


Personaliy I think that blogthings is simply not suitable for making MBTI tests.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies

Now I'm intp.

Earlier I was esfj. Now intp! Wtf is going on


----------



## L P

Got INFP.


----------



## Paradise

INTP, which is not too far off the mark considering I'm an ENTP with slight E preference on longer tests. 

I liked the way the questions were posed. Much easier for me to answer. Usually I want to say "It depends..." for every single question.


----------

